# OEM Cam Postion Sensors V After Market



## gary12 (Nov 7, 2014)

Has anyone used the aftermarket CPS and are they any good? Seems to cheap of a purchase compared to OEM' I know OEM is always better. I have 2002 3.5 Maxima 150k and want to replace both as ESL is on and calls for bank 1 as bad. Don't want to buy from Stealer anyone have a suggestion where else to buy the pair besides ebay? at a reasonable price? I see other brands on like Amazon that are a little cheaper than OEM. Is there any one Brand better to trust? Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

How much are they from a dealer? Notice the Hitachis which are OE are about 55 dollars each. The beck/arnley's are a bit cheaper and their parts are usually the OE part repackaged. Both at RockAuto. I say splurge. The labor on it is the big thing even if you are doing it yourself. Go aftermarket for other things to save but for sensors I think its worth it to avoid incompatibility problems and to ensure you have a tested part.


----------



## gary12 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------

